# Fall 2007 XM Line Up Changes



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Not much going on but...

124 - ABC News & Talk removed from the line up
130 - POTUS 08 is going live
233 - Reach MD moves to 157
231-239 - Will be used for NCAA Play by Play overflow

Various programming changes on America Right and Take 5

Official Page From XM


----------



## homebase (Sep 4, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Not much going on but...
> 
> 124 - ABC News & Talk removed from the line up
> 130 - POTUS 08 is going live
> ...


I'm glad Hannity & Levin have been moved to XM166. I'm curious why is ABC News being removed from the programming lineup as they seem to have a solid offering.

Michael Reagan's show? 
Larry Elder?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I'll miss Mark Davis and Larry Elder, both of whom are able to act as adults and carry on civil conversations. I can barely stand to listen to Hannity but very much enjoy Levin (speaking of civil conversations :lol: ) when I catch him.

Does this mean that Dr. Laura is going away?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Well that is just lousy. (I really mean #@*%$!) We don't get Larry Elder here in Phoenix. That is the only way I can listen to his show. will Sirius also be dropping ABC News Talk. If not, will we be able to get it back as one of our "Ala Carte" picks if the merger goes through?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Actually, I see this as a good reason to back the merger. All the duplication of programming can be done away with (eventually).


----------



## homebase (Sep 4, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Actually, I see this as a good reason to back the merger. All the duplication of programming can be done away with (eventually).


Wouldn't that be analagous to D* merging with Dish Network?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Richard King said:


> Actually, I see this as a good reason to back the merger. All the duplication of programming can be done away with (eventually).


The only duplicate programming is CNN, CNN Headline News, Fox News Channel, Fox News Talk, ESPN Radio, ESPNEWS and Bloomberg Radio. Personally I'd rather keep less then 10 redundant channels among the two services the have their only be one service. Competition is a beautiful thing.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Oprah and friends is the next channel to go


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> The only duplicate programming is CNN, CNN Headline News, Fox News Channel, Fox News Talk, ESPN Radio, ESPNEWS and Bloomberg Radio. Personally I'd rather keep less then 10 redundant channels among the two services the have their only be one service. Competition is a beautiful thing.


As a dual subsciber of XM and SIRIUS, I say- DOWN WITH THE MERGER!!!!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Amen Brother!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

pez2002 said:


> Oprah and friends is the next channel to go


Excellent. Where did you hear this? They sure promote this garbage a lot if it is going away.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

paja said:


> As a dual subsciber of XM and SIRIUS, I say- DOWN WITH THE MERGER!!!!


I agree with DOWN WITH THE MERGER!!!! :down: However, what I've been reading lately is saying the Merger will happen :crying:


----------

